# Total Volume Brewed For 2010



## michael_aussie (10/12/10)

I got this idea from another forum:
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f14/how-many-g...-2010-a-154633/

Here they started at the start of the year, logging how much they have brewed for the year, and each new person who posts keeps the running total going.

I don't think we need to get too anal about precise volumes. 
I have taken my average batch size (21litres) by the number of batches (34)
I have counted all batches bottled (or kegged) this year, so the first set of batches were actually started in 2009 but bottled in 2010. I could have excluded those, but counted my last set of brews started this year that won't be kegged until January 2011. However, it would be fair to include both sets.

I'll kick it off:

714 litres


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/10)

Someone on AHB does this every year as well as an Xmas stock thread

Slow year for me only about 450L on quick estimates.

Running tally 1164L


----------



## Roscoe (10/12/10)

Brewed 740 lts this year!!!!!

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM don't know where it has gone? 

Running tally 1904 lts


----------



## hoohaaman (10/12/10)

Roscoe said:


> Brewed 740 lts this year!!!!!
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMM don't know where it has gone?
> 
> Running tally 1904 lts



You may have a leak,I think I have one as well  

902L

Running tally 2806L


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (11/12/10)

I really don't have a good exact number but this thread has got me to keeping track from 2011 onwards.


----------



## Fourstar (11/12/10)

batch sizes are 23L but i typically keg +2or3 bottles. so lets be conservative and say 21L

32 batches @ 21L = 672

running tally of AG = 1743L


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/12/10)

Busy year this year, but still managed 287L

Running tally 2030L


----------



## jyo (11/12/10)

Dickman said:


> Busy year this year, but still managed 287L
> 
> Running tally 2030L



465 litres this year. 
Running total- 2495


----------



## Bizier (11/12/10)

I weighed in at a mere 522L according to beersmith - which *may* have missed some things due to a few computer issues throughout the year.

I plan to brew some more before the year is done though, and hope to add a good 90 or so on top.


----------



## peaky (11/12/10)

I've brewed 374 litres since I started brewing at the end of July. 46 litres of kit beer and the rest AG. Jeez, that's about 1000 litres a year if I kept up the pace. Just wanted to stock up, almost 200 longnecks full now. Had to brew flat out to exceed consumption and so prevent the drinking my brews while they're still green. That extra few weeks in the bottle makes a difference.

Running tally 3391 litres (including Bizier's 522 litres)


----------



## ianh (11/12/10)

Brewed 31 times for total of 713 litres for the year, down on last year. Running total 1955 litres since recommenced brewing.

Drinking beer that went into the fermenter beginning of July, currently 250 litres in bottles conditioning.


----------



## warra48 (11/12/10)

Brewed 305 litres this year. Only 16 batches all up, some were smaller than the usual 23 litres.

Running total, including ianh's, 4409 litres


----------



## porky (11/12/10)

total into the keg this year 

2920 Litres

running total 7329 Litres


----------



## Carboy (11/12/10)

This year = 552 litres

Last year = 989 litres

Grand total = 1541


----------



## praxis178 (11/12/10)

36 batches of ~23L is 828L for the year.

Total: 8709L


----------



## barls (11/12/10)

my program tell me its 816L but i think there may be a few missing out of that so say 900L


----------



## mitysa (11/12/10)

overall about 220ltr

running total inc barls 900ltr


Total = 9829ltr



Mike


----------



## michael_aussie (11/12/10)

budwiser said:


> total into the keg this year
> 
> 2920 Litres


wow!!!!!


----------



## raven19 (11/12/10)

Around 250L for me this year. Was busy building the RIMS and renovating though!

Running total of AG - 800L ish


----------



## brando (11/12/10)

251L brewed this year.

Looks like I need to ramp things up more in 2011.


----------



## praxis178 (11/12/10)

So the new running total is: 10330L

Hope the Gubmint doesn't get wind of this total, they might just want a cut! LOL


----------



## mika (11/12/10)

Hmmm, seems I haven't done much this year. I know I sloped off pretty well in the beginning of the year, but Promash is telling me 140L. Of which 40L is still fermenting !

Running tally = 1040L since starting AG early 2007

I could fudge the figures more with batch size, but I'm only counting what went into the fermenter.


----------



## michael_aussie (11/12/10)

some how 1/2 of you have missed the point...

The running total isn't YOUR running total .. it's the combined 2010 total for all of the AHB users.

10470 including mika's 140


----------



## praxis178 (11/12/10)

michael_aussie said:


> some how 1/2 of you have missed the point...
> 
> The running total isn't YOUR running total .. it's the combined 2010 total for all of the AHB users.
> 
> 10470 including mika's 140



Now: 10491L Brewing a 21L batch of Czech Pils on my own spring water, just to see what it's like.....


----------



## Cocko (11/12/10)




----------



## pants (11/12/10)

Made from 160.6 kg of grain and 2.439 kg of hops.


----------



## Lemon (11/12/10)

With my paltry 299l, the new running total is...........

10790l

Rock on!


----------



## WarmBeer (11/12/10)

Oh dear, a paltry 195lt, including 4lt of JAO mead.

Running total is now: 10985 litres


----------



## brettprevans (11/12/10)

michael_aussie said:


> some how 1/2 of you have missed the point...
> 
> The running total isn't YOUR running total .. it's the combined 2010 total for all of the AHB users.
> 
> 10470 including mika's 140


Pretty fkn lame isn't it. It's not a rocket science concept.

Forgot my mead and today's brew

Updated total 11049


----------



## praxis178 (11/12/10)

Running total is now: 12983L *IF* we include those who just post a pic of their Promash outputs, without doing their maths!  

Come on how hard is it to take your total and add it to the running total, and post that number too?


----------



## winkle (11/12/10)

Leme see, 47 batches at an average 20 litre per batch = 940 litres.
I reckon I can get another 3 batches in before then end of the month  .
13923


----------



## pants (11/12/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Running total is now: 12983L *IF* we include those who just post a pic of their Promash outputs, without doing their maths!


Thanks for your help! (Mathematically challenged...)


----------



## Hatchy (11/12/10)

Is this only AG batches or kits/extracts as well? I reckon I did 30 kit/extract batches before I got my AG gear sorted, mainly 23L. I've done 8 35L AG batches.


----------



## bcp (11/12/10)

A mere 230 litres. 

Must be too much travel - i'm overseas for 40% of the year... but sampling a lot of beers, which is often where i get my ideas for the next brew.


----------



## praxis178 (11/12/10)

Hatchy said:


> Is this only AG batches or kits/extracts as well? I reckon I did 30 kit/extract batches before I got my AG gear sorted, mainly 23L. I've done 8 35L AG batches.



AS far as I'm concerned any and all brews count..... B)

Edit: However the OP may have a different idea, probably not though.


----------



## michael_aussie (11/12/10)

Hatchy said:


> Is this only AG batches or kits/extracts as well? I reckon I did 30 kit/extract batches before I got my AG gear sorted, mainly 23L. I've done 8 35L AG batches.


all beer ..... good beer, bad beer (except maybe if you tipped it out, but I don't care either way), excellent beer, K&K beer, BIAB beer, AG beer..... all beer.


----------



## Hatchy (11/12/10)

So we're at 15123 at the moment?


----------



## argon (11/12/10)

brewed 15 double batches this year... 41L x 15 = 615L

running total = 15738L


----------



## vic45 (11/12/10)

16362, counting my 624 litres. 624? ..... Where the $%ck did that all go?


----------



## praxis178 (12/12/10)

vic45 said:


> 16362, counting my 624 litres. 624? ..... Where the $%ck did that all go?



649L personally and I have no idea how I consumed that much, 'cause I keg I *know* it got drunk, but by geez I didn't think I drank _that_ much. Guess I might have to reconsider my habits... On that note attended a local X-mass party last night and the beer choice was 4x gold or crownies, both of which tasted like crap, no body, no hops just fizz and maybe some alcohol, so ended the night on lemonade.


----------



## Smashin (12/12/10)

18 double batches =720L plus the 40 on the boil right now plus i hope to get one more in before the new year so a preemptive 800L neat. Cumulative total no damn idea (easily the same over 5 years) but i'd love to see it all at once. Could easily fill one of those swimming spas, mmmmm now theres an idea

Smashin


----------



## KillerRx4 (12/12/10)

A quick count in beersmith indicates 1,669Lt homebrewed for 2010. 

Really shouldn't go looking at figures like that.


----------



## Lecterfan (12/12/10)

So include Thomas J, Smashin and Killer we get to 19400.

Plus my 880L brings the running total to 20280 L


----------



## sm0902 (12/12/10)

931 litres (2.55 litres per day ... but who's counting?)

Takes the tally to 21211


----------



## whitegoose (12/12/10)

223L for me

9 * 23L batches
2 * 8L experimental batches


----------



## NickB (12/12/10)

720L this year so far, with another 20L batch today or tomorrow.

Running total including the upcoming batch + whitegoose's contribution: 22174L

Cheers


----------



## Barley Belly (12/12/10)

345 litres this year

1702 total


----------



## clarkey7 (12/12/10)

616 L 2010, 
AHB Total Tally 2010 (including BB 345 above) = 23135 L

PB


----------



## ArnieW (12/12/10)

Before Friday it was a sorry 0 litres for 2010  

But now I'm up to a whopping 40 litres :beer: 

Moved house, changed job, long honey-do list ... and finally back to brewing

Total approx: 8520 litres


----------



## ratchie (12/12/10)

57L batches every 3 weeks =988L AHB Total 24163 includes ArnieW's 40L


----------



## DUANNE (12/12/10)

my total for the year is at around 400 litres .i thought this was a lot until i seen what some of you other blokes are doing, might have to step up my efforts next year.


----------



## white.grant (12/12/10)

414 litres so far this year, hope to brew again before the year is out.


That's an AHB total of 24977 with beerhogs 400

cheers

grant


----------



## Adam Howard (12/12/10)

In my first year of brewing I did 255L plus some Cider batches. 

That's an AHB total of 25,232L.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (12/12/10)

220, but only started brewing in july.

New total : 25,472


----------



## itmechanic (12/12/10)

Around 2020L brewed this year.
New total : 27492


----------



## rotten (12/12/10)

720 ltrs with at least another 40 before years out. Only started again feb this year
760 ltrs for me.


----------



## thedragon (12/12/10)

My first six months of brewing... 325L brewed with capacity limited by availability of bottles. Christmas wish list: 200 x 750ml crown tops or a 19L keg starter kit.. please santa.

AHB total: 28,577


----------



## winkle (12/12/10)

Hrump. spent last nite chasing a fridge full of saison as it headed south.
CNut, 20 litre now 1.
No longer a fan of sumnmer storms :angry:


----------



## big78sam (12/12/10)

260L to date for me

AHB Total: 28,837


----------



## Brewing_Brad (12/12/10)

big78sam said:


> 260L to date for me
> 
> AHB Total: 28,837



I started late (Oct) so I've only managed to knock off 120L. I promise I'll do better next year.

AHB Total: 28,958


----------



## bignath (13/12/10)

418 for the year (includes the double batch i intend to do tomorrow)

Yearly total now at: 29,376


----------



## michael_aussie (13/12/10)

budwiser said:


> total into the keg this year
> 2920 Litres





itmechanic said:


> Around 2020L brewed this year.



I am amazed that 2 guys have over 2000 litres.
I'm guessing they have lots of happy mates ..... or iron livers!!!

Is there a maximum "legal" volume we can brew before the tax man comes chasing us? ? - not that the Feds would be lerking in AHB ... and now out hunting Budwiser .... or at least I hope not.

or as long as we don't sell can we make whatever we want??


----------



## Muggus (13/12/10)

Only 473L this year. :mellow: 
Very quiet year for me with the big brewery move.
Usually rack up around 600L...probably aim for 500 before the end of the year.

Yearly total now at: 29,849L


----------



## RobW (13/12/10)

300l

Yearly total now at: 30,149L


----------



## Hatchy (13/12/10)

I've got a suspicion that there's some blokes with big numbers that haven't posted here yet. There's a strong chance I'll have another 100 or so litres to report by the end of the year so I probably should've waited until the last week of December before posting. Next year I'm aiming to join that 2000L/annum club.


----------



## MattC (13/12/10)

517 L this year

Running total 30 666 Litres and counting.

Cheers


----------



## kenlock (13/12/10)

michael_aussie said:


> I am amazed that 2 guys have over 2000 litres.
> I'm guessing they have lots of happy mates ..... or iron livers!!!
> 
> Is there a maximum "legal" volume we can brew before the tax man comes chasing us? ? - not that the Feds would be lerking in AHB ... and now out hunting Budwiser .... or at least I hope not.
> ...



Homebrewers are allowed 23l a week, so rounding off 1200l.

Edit. forgot to add, 240l for myself.


----------



## under (13/12/10)

3284+ cases of beer hahahahaa. And this is only a handful of people. Imagine the total of every user of AHB.

Im guessing around the 600L mark. Give or take 50L. Not consumed all by myself though 

AHB Total: **** knows now


----------



## under (13/12/10)

Ok. 

With Kenlocks and mine -

AHB Total - 31506


----------



## beersatan (13/12/10)

I've run out of beer twice this year and only really get to share with SWMBO.
So far 588L but hoping to sneak in a couple of singles next weekend but won't count them yet.

AHB total from last entry = 32094L
But to be contentious - on a count back = 34268L


----------



## michael_aussie (14/12/10)

Hatchy said:


> There's a strong chance I'll have another 100 or so litres to report by the end of the year so I probably should've waited until the last week of December before posting.


Hatchy .. you are free to add to the total again... a few of the other guys have posted a total to date, and then added an extra batch or two.

Remember guys this is just for fun.
No prizes.
No one is going to challenge you or "audit" your books, so if you get it wrong who cares.



kenlock said:


> Homebrewers are allowed 23l a week, so rounding off 1200l.


Is that for real??
Is that a federal or state law??



beersatan said:


> AHB total from last entry = 32094L
> But to be contentious - on a count back = 34268L


I suspected we'd mssed a few in the grand total, so unless someone else wants to double check the total, I suggest we go with beersatan's 34268l.


----------



## Hatchy (14/12/10)

michael_aussie said:


> Hatchy .. you are free to add to the total again... a few of the other guys have posted a total to date, and then added an extra batch or two.
> 
> Remember guys this is just for fun.
> No prizes.
> No one is going to challenge you or "audit" your books, so if you get it wrong who cares.



I'll post again new years eve, I may brew after work that day.

That's made me wonder, are we only including fermented & packaged beer or are we including beer/wort that's in a fermenter/cube as well? 3 of the batches that I included as extract batches were actually cider but were included in my brew diary that I was keeping at the time. Is cider ok or should I take those out?


----------



## andreic (14/12/10)

Total brewed for 2010 = 0L  

Next year I will be moving back to Aus, and I promise to contribute a significant amount to the 2011 total!


AHB Total = 34268L


----------



## gareth (14/12/10)

A mere 445l

AHB TOTAL = 34713


----------



## JestersDarts (14/12/10)

only 381 L from me this year :beer: . No wonder I always feel like my kegs are empty!

AHB Total: 35,094 L





edit: I plugged these numbers quickly into my brew spreadsheet and came up with the following:
presuming average 1.050 wort, 
presuming 75% e.o.b efficiency
Desired volume: 35,094 L
Required grain bill 7,621.39 kg


----------



## joshuahardie (14/12/10)

360L for me

AHB total: 35,454L


----------



## jakub76 (14/12/10)

504L this year, 1st year of AG. Lots still in stock pile for xmas with the family.

AHB running total: 35,959


----------



## petesbrew (14/12/10)

cba counting at this stage, but there were more AG's than last year (not much more effort involved in double brewdays), so that's a win!
edit: a count off the top of my head about 16 brews so that's 368L


----------



## Jabin (14/12/10)

200L this year, been a slow one , I must make up for it next year.


----------



## brettprevans (14/12/10)

kenlock said:


> Homebrewers are allowed 23l a week, so rounding off 1200l.
> 
> Edit. forgot to add, 240l for myself.





michael_aussie said:


> Is that for real??
> Is that a federal or state law??


 :icon_offtopic: 
yes. its federal.

Home brewing was legalised in Australia under Prime Minister Gough Whitlam's Labor government in 1973. the law allowed home brewers to make 22 litres of beer per week. 

cant be arsed finding the actual legislation.. a link to a n AHB thread on the topic is here


----------



## DJR (14/12/10)

only 126L this year

No idea of running total - probably around the 1500L mark over 4 years in AG and 2000L total over about 8 years


----------



## praxis178 (14/12/10)

New AHB running total: 36,653L.......


----------



## mckenry (14/12/10)

Into fermenter : 594L
Into kegs : 530 ish L


----------



## Paul H (14/12/10)

I think Bribie is still counting.....  


:icon_cheers:


----------



## cdbrown (14/12/10)

531L thanks to the introduction of the brew rig allowing double batches in the 2nd half of the year

AHB total = 37778L


----------



## levin_ae92 (14/12/10)

418L over 20 batches for me  

AHB running toal = 38196L

not too shabby


----------



## Brewer_010 (14/12/10)

220L for me (11 batches at 20L each)

I've continued reduction on every year since about 2007  one of these years I'll stop altogether 

AHB total = 38,416


----------



## FreeBaseBuzz (15/12/10)

Still new to this.. only starting my first ever batch 11 weeks ago but now..

5 x 21 = 105L



AHB total = 38,521L


----------



## Yob (16/12/10)

13 batches @ average 24lt = 312 (from only one fermenting/CC fridge)

Running AHB total = 38824

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (16/12/10)

Paul H said:


> I think Bribie is still counting.....
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers:


Bribie doesn't live here anymore


----------



## jbirbeck (16/12/10)

ummm 800ish for the year. Although I think I may have left off a few litres maybe...

AHB total = 39624


----------



## Hatchy (30/12/10)

I've done another 3 35L batches since posting last & won't be brewing today or tomorrow so the running total is now 39729.


----------



## kenlock (30/12/10)

Another 64L since last post.  

AHB Total = 39,793


----------



## winkle (30/12/10)

Got three 20 litre batches down in the last 3 days so my total = 1000 litres B) 

AHB = 39,853


----------



## BOG (30/12/10)

A quiet year , about 150 litres. ish.

Round it up to 40,000.



BOG


----------



## peaky (30/12/10)

I just bottled a wheat so that's another 23 litres onto my tally from last post.

AHB running total: 40,023


----------



## vykuza (30/12/10)

16 batches, plus two fermenting now at 23 litres a batch is 414 litres! Every drop enjoyed. What a hobby!

Happy new year all!

New total: 40437


----------



## Lecterfan (30/12/10)

Oops - I forgot about this thread, did two 22L batches this week.

New AHB running total 40481 litres!!!


----------



## Mantis (30/12/10)

To scary to even contemplate :icon_drunk:


----------



## raven19 (30/12/10)

Cranked out 4 separate batches today.

Running Total: 40581 L


----------



## Braumoasta (30/12/10)

Bottled my first batch of homebrew two days ago... so 23L  

Running Total: 40604 L


----------



## Muggus (2/1/11)

Braumoasta said:


> Running Total: 40604 L


Almost enough to fill a commercial sized tank... :unsure:


----------



## Peteoz77 (3/1/11)

I brewed 1044 Liters of Beer this year...

Running Total: 41648

I also brewed 60 Liters of Cider.. does that count?


----------



## stillscottish (3/1/11)

409 litres



Running total 42057 litres


----------



## remi (3/1/11)

171 L

Running total= 42228L


----------

